

Guys takes down craigslist, because he's pissed at their spam filter - adebelov
http://www.craigslist.org

======
MrDunham
Please link to whatever article this came from - or you accidentally linked to
the Craig's homepage (which is back up).

Sounds interesting, I'm interested in reading it.

